
Successfully Testing Satellite-Based ADS-B Tracking - Sami_Lehtinen
https://blog.flightradar24.com/blog/tracking-flights-with-satellite-based-ads-b-receivers/
======
nobodyshere
That looks awesome! Hopefully in the future they will indeed achieve global
coverage, or at least cover the oceans to make it easier to find lost planes.

~~~
kylehotchkiss
All we need to do next is not allow airplanes transponders to be turned off

~~~
yuubi
And design transponders so they never go wrong and need to be turned off, and
electrical supplies that never need to be turned off, and electrical
generators and transfer switches that never go wrong such that shedding the
load of the transponder is useful in an emergency, and redesign the parts of
the radar system that assume that pilots turn off their transponders when
nearby.

~~~
lisivka
In 2001, Russia shot down civil plane approaching it border because of it
transporder was turned off (then blamed Ukraine).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia_Airlines_Flight_1812](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia_Airlines_Flight_1812)

~~~
jsmthrowaway
Did you link the correct flight? Because your link says something entirely
different.

~~~
lisivka
Yep, it says entirely different because Russians are exceptionally good liars.
But if you read court documents, then you will see that no hexogen is found at
plane crash site, which is impossible for missile warhead made with 60% of
hexogen. Moreover, military training was recorded on video, and this record
was shown right after incident. 3 missiles was launched, 2 of them hit their
targets, one missed. Third rocket blown up in the air by command from ground.
Moment of blow up is visible on video.

